# 2013 Tricross Comp disc



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

*My new 2013 Tricross Comp disc*

My new 2013 Tricross Comp Disc

Updated Ultegra components.
Added (2) Bontrager RL Water bottle cages
Bontrager Race Lite Aerobars

Still have to put the rear rack and fenders on for the commuter look.


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

very nice...I have the 2011 comp......Kinda wish I waited for the all black look.

Please post a pick from the drive side if you get a chance......and what was the price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I wanted the Ultegras with the black crank & chain rings to keep an all black look, but the LBS only had these in inventory. The darker grey doesn't make it look that bad.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful do it all bike,I like it very much !


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

I like it a lot. Ultegra is a nice upgrade.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

ecub said:


> My new 2013 Tricross Comp Disc
> 
> Updated Ultegra components.
> Added (2) Bontrager RL Water bottle cages
> ...


Beautiful bike, but aerobars on a Tricross?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Beautiful bike, but aerobars on a Tricross?


Wait until I take photos of it with rear rack & fenders. hahaha

Although I do plan to use the bike on long road rides, the aero bars are more for comfort not for aero dynamics.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

ecub said:


> Wait until I take photos of it with rear rack & fenders. hahaha
> 
> Although I do plan to use the bike on long road rides, the aero bars are more for comfort not for aero dynamics.


What difference will the rear rack and fenders make?
You put aero bars on a cross bike....please!


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I wanted to bike around to do errands allot more and rely less on the vehicle. It doesn't make sense to me driving 15 minutes to the store. I had a hybrid bike for that purpose, but I don't like the upright posture and preferred the drop down bars of a road bike. I would never want to put a rear rack on my Madone and my Mukluk fatbike is too heavy/slow for treks to the store. Which is why I sought out for another bike. Though I still like to hit the trails, I don't hit them as hard as I used to, due to a knee injury. So my Mukluk can suit this purpose, and therefore, I can sell my mtb. with a cross type bike, I can also hit the trails when I want to. I preferred a cross type bike with discs, so I can hit the trails when I want to and switch out to different wheelset for the road.

The aero bars, I'll keep on, but the rack & fenders I'll mount as an as needed basis.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

ecub said:


> I wanted to bike around to do errands allot more and rely less on the vehicle. It doesn't make sense to me driving 15 minutes to the store. I had a hybrid bike for that purpose, but I don't like the upright posture and preferred the drop down bars of a road bike. I would never want to put a rear rack on my Madone and my Mukluk fatbike is too heavy/slow for treks to the store. Which is why I sought out for another bike. Though I still like to hit the trails, I don't hit them as hard as I used to, due to a knee injury. So my Mukluk can suit this purpose, and therefore, I can sell my mtb. with a cross type bike, I can also hit the trails when I want to. I preferred a cross type bike with discs, so I can hit the trails when I want to and switch out to different wheelset for the road.
> 
> The aero bars, I'll keep on, but the rack & fenders I'll mount as an as needed basis.


No need to explain why you decided on a Tricross, I have a 2008 and I use it for everything..its a great bike..I would just never consider putting aerobars bars on mine...
Hope you enjoy your new bike , as I said its beautiful !


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> What difference will the rear rack and fenders make?
> You put aero bars on a cross bike....please!


Well, technically the Tricross isn't a 'Cross bike'. Even spesh doesn't classify it as one. Its more of a 'do it all' bike.

I have a tricross comp. so I am not insulting the bike, I think I could easily do a cross race on one but I'm just saying that Specalized considers it more of a commuter bike than a Cross racer.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

manutd said:


> Well, technically the Tricross isn't a 'Cross bike'. Even spesh doesn't classify it as one. Its more of a 'do it all' bike.
> 
> I have a tricross comp. so I am not insulting the bike, I think I could easily do a cross race on one but I'm just saying that Specalized considers it more of a commuter bike than a Cross racer.


You are correct, I own a 2008 which was considered a cross bike before the Crux was released, MY MISTAKE


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Spesh does have the Tricross listed under Multi Use Bike. I'm thinking it falls under the Hybrid category, but with drop bars, instead of straight bars.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice bike.
Curious how much you end up using the aerobars?
I would think they would come in handy on longer rides say 50 and more...but not so much on less than 30 milers.

Btw, I totally get the bike for what you want it for.
Cheers.
PS: Do the aerobar pads flip up so you can use the tops of the drops bars when not in use? Also any road harshness due to an Al frame? How does the ride compare to your carbon Madone?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Nice bike.
> Curious how much you end up using the aerobars?
> I would think they would come in handy on longer rides say 50 and more...but not so much on less than 30 milers.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I use the aeros often, even on short rides. I find it the most comfortable position to be in. Unfortunately, they do not fold up. Profile Design's, Airstryke & Airstryke S, are the only ones that have arms that fold up. I didn't want to add the extra weight of the hinges, even though they maybe minimal. Plus the actual bars sit below the handlebars, and not above, like the Bontrager. I eventually want to reduce the weight of the bike, by switching to carbon bars and eventually carbon wheels, when they become more readily available.

As far as the Tricross compared to my Madone. I do feel a ride difference. The Madone seems to dampen the road vibrations/noise allot more. There are some factors, since my Madone has 23c wheels (110 psi) with carbon wheelsets and the Tricross has 32c wheels. I'm unsure of the tire pressure, since I left it as is when it left the LBS. I figure once I switch to carbon wheels, with the same 23c tires on the Tricross, I could give a better comparison between the both.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ecub said:


> Thanks. I use the aeros often, even on short rides. I find it the most comfortable position to be in. Unfortunately, they do not fold up. Profile Design's, Airstryke & Airstryke S, are the only ones that have arms that fold up. I didn't want to add the extra weight of the hinges, even though they maybe minimal. Plus the actual bars sit below the handlebars, and not above, like the Bontrager. I eventually want to reduce the weight of the bike, by switching to carbon bars and eventually carbon wheels, when they become more readily available.
> 
> As far as the Tricross compared to my Madone. I do feel a ride difference. The Madone seems to dampen the road vibrations/noise allot more. There are some factors, since my Madone has 23c wheels (110 psi) with carbon wheelsets and the Tricross has 32c wheels. I'm unsure of the tire pressure, since I left it as is when it left the LBS. I figure once I switch to carbon wheels, with the same 23c tires on the Tricross, I could give a better comparison between the both.


One note about switching to carbon bars. I ride the FSA Kwing on my Roubaix and one of the reasons I haven't mounted aerobars...they aren't compatible with the Kwing...and I love the Kwing so a bit of a dillemma for me. I would have to change to a bar that is round for 100mm or so in the center. The FSA Wing Compact in Al I believe will work with an aerobar however...but again, I love the shape of the Kwing.

As to the ride difference....believe it will get worse and not better as you move away from the 32c's and to the 23's which would only create a greater discrepancy with your Madone.

I will tell you where I come down on the Tricross...and this is only my opinion. It is caught it a bit of no man's land if you will. Unless you must ride 32c's...and can live with 28c's...again depending on road conditions you ride...it sounds like you want to morph the bike in the direction of a road bike...maybe only part time however...a Roubaix I believe is a better balance all arounder. You can put 28'c on the Roubaix...or 23's..what I ride and pretty much ride it everywhere. It will take a beating and provide ride comfort in return. The lower end model Roubaix is still carbon and soaks up the bumps and isn't that much more expensive than the Al Tricross. Again this is no diss against the Tricross, but a road bike that will fit 28c tires like a Roubaix is a very versatile bike. One lacking feature however maybe eyelets for fenders or racks but there are some work arounds there unless you want to outfit the bike heavily. For heavier dirt or off road riding, I prefer a 29er with flat bar. Again this is my opinion.

I have ridden my Roubaix over some awful road at high speed and the thing is a tank...and btw as fast as any road bike as I ride with a lot of different guys on all kinds of bikes.. I wanted to share my perspective and enjoy your new bike. The Roubaix is so versatile in fact, I rarely ride my other bikes. I am currently riding it about 150 miles a week or so. It will take dirt roads with 28c tires nicely...but I prefer not to ride it on dirt as it is a bit too nice...and ride my 29er which has 28c's for that. I have considered in fact purchasing a base model Roubaix with Ultegra and outfitting it with 28c to replace the 29er as an all arounder...but the 29er with flat bar is a great townie...and set up for decent speed...but likely your Tricross would be a bit faster with the same rider.


----------



## daigz (Sep 4, 2012)

roadworthy -- I think I have the solution. The 2013 Secteur Expert Disc Compact, sitting right now at the top of my list (forgive thread hijack). Roubaix geometry, aluminum frame, carbon fork from the Crux WITH eyelets/fender mounts, and apparently able to fit up to 38s, or 32s with fenders, according to "Bike 'N' Bean: 2013 Specialized New Product Release." I called my LBS and they said it won't be hitting the west coast until December, east coast in February. Sad face.

ecub -- Awesome bike. That exact model sits at number two on my list. If the Tri had a carbon fork I'd be all over it. On the other hand, Tri wins when it comes to internal routing, more chainstay clearance for better touring/trail use, and of course that unassuming-yet-murdered-out-ninja look I can't get enough of. Anybody else like the way Spec. is going with some of these paint jobs? (keyword: "some")


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

daigz said:


> roadworthy -- I think I have the solution. The 2013 Secteur Expert Disc Compact, sitting right now at the top of my list (forgive thread hijack). Roubaix geometry, aluminum frame, carbon fork from the Crux WITH eyelets/fender mounts, and apparently able to fit up to 38s, or 32s with fenders, according to "Bike 'N' Bean: 2013 Specialized New Product Release." I called my LBS and they said it won't be hitting the west coast until December, east coast in February. Sad face.
> 
> ecub -- Awesome bike. That exact model sits at number two on my list. If the Tri had a carbon fork I'd be all over it. On the other hand, Tri wins when it comes to internal routing, more chainstay clearance for better touring/trail use, and of course that unassuming-yet-murdered-out-ninja look I can't get enough of. Anybody else like the way Spec. is going with some of these paint jobs? (keyword: "some")


This exact subject was discussed in another thread. One poster stated...and I agree, is...if considering the Secteur...go for the base model carbon Roubaix for just a bit more money. No doubt the Secteur is a fine bike...as is the TriCross btw...its just carbon changes the ride quality for the best and the Roubaix can take rough road treatment. 
Now...if you must have eyelets/fender mounts, this will leave the Roubaix out of the equation. When it comes to down to considering the carbon Crux...I prefer the Roubaix geometry with taller head tube. But of course you can fit a wider tire on the Crux so it will come down to what the intended purpose of the bike is. What happens with many is...they 'think' they want a cross bike and it is a great all arounder. Then they find they ride 90% on paved roads and they end up shodding the bike with 23-25's. Eventually they sell the cross for a road bike. This seems to be the pattern. If knowing you are going to live on dirt...and I know some will take exception to this, I prefer a rigid 29er as I have more control on rougher road surfaces with a flat bar...and that includes snowy riding conditions. No single bike is all things for sure.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I understand what the both of you are leading to. I went through allot of hair pulling to see what I really wanted. I loved riding my Madone on the road. I would often go down gravel trails to see where they led to, but had to turn around, because of risk of damage to my carbon baby. Plus the wheels weren't going anywhere and I was worried of getting allot of dust on the carbon brake pads, which may scratch up the wheels. I also wanted to commute more on my bike, especially running errands. Most of my errands are about a 15 minute drive. Sure I've used my Madone for some of them, but I was worried about theft, damage, or even risk being mugged for the bike, since it "looks" expensive. And how much I could carry was limited to my back pack. I could use my Mukluk with panniers for the errands, but it was heavy and slow, and not really meant for the road. I could also use my Top Fuel, but I'd have the same worries as I would with my Madone.

This is why I sought out for another bike. I wanted something that I liked how it looks, but has functionality. I wanted a cross bike, so I can take it to the trails and eventually do some cross races. Plus I wanted disc, so I can change wheelsets easily. It was a bit cumbersome to switch from the carbon wheels to the aluminum wheels when going to fall tires. I would then have to change the pads. I figured having discs, I can just change the wheelsets, period.

I was looking at the Felt F65X, Specialized Crux, & the TriCross. With the TriCross being the very bottom of the list, since it wasn't really considered a cross bike. Plus it didn't have the carbon forks. The Felt and Crux both looked flashy and may look "tacky" with a rear rack & panniers. I really love the look of the Felt though. Unfortunately, I weighed the differences and looked at what I really wanted. So I concluded with the TriCross.

With so may road geometry bikes/cross bikes coming out with disc brakes, I may have a replacement bike for my Madone in the future. Eventually, I may reduce the number of bikes I have to 3 or even 2. I know, I maybe banned for making that statement.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

That bike is very cool. I love a bike that you can do pretty much anything on. I have a 2009 Tricross that my wife rides now. I now have a Salsa Vaya, which is very similar in a lot of ways. Both are very comfortable and very versatile. 
Have fun.
Kevin


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks.

Just mounted the racks on there. I had to buy spacers so I would get enough clearance for the disk brake. I have Ortlieb panniers and Bontrager trunk bag. Unfortunately, the trunk bag (Grey/Black) doesn't really match the panniers (Red/Black), so I may have to find another trunk bag. I also mounted the rear lights.

Now I'm off to do the groceries.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmmm. Maybe I should have went with triple crank, instead of double. Just added the rack, panniers, and truck bag. Probably added another 10 lbs at the least. Then add another 10 lbs for groceries. We have a few rolling hills. Fortunately, they're not very long or a steep incline. Well, at least it will help build up my legs


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ecub said:


> I understand what the both of you are leading to. I went through allot of hair pulling to see what I really wanted. I loved riding my Madone on the road. I would often go down gravel trails to see where they led to, but had to turn around, because of risk of damage to my carbon baby. Plus the wheels weren't going anywhere and I was worried of getting allot of dust on the carbon brake pads, which may scratch up the wheels. I also wanted to commute more on my bike, especially running errands. Most of my errands are about a 15 minute drive. Sure I've used my Madone for some of them, but I was worried about theft, damage, or even risk being mugged for the bike, since it "looks" expensive. And how much I could carry was limited to my back pack. I could use my Mukluk with panniers for the errands, but it was heavy and slow, and not really meant for the road. I could also use my Top Fuel, but I'd have the same worries as I would with my Madone.
> 
> This is why I sought out for another bike. I wanted something that I liked how it looks, but has functionality. I wanted a cross bike, so I can take it to the trails and eventually do some cross races. Plus I wanted disc, so I can change wheelsets easily. It was a bit cumbersome to switch from the carbon wheels to the aluminum wheels when going to fall tires. I would then have to change the pads. I figured having discs, I can just change the wheelsets, period.
> 
> ...


I personally think you made a good choice...was just givng you a bit of a counterpoint with the Roubaix. For example, I don't like changing wheelsets...whether the bike is disk or caliper. I like leaving a given wheelset on a given bike. If I owned a TriCross for example, I would go with 28c tires...probably something like a Vittoria Rubino Pro III which is a very good sturdy training tire...or something more robust if riding more on gravel...like a rando tire with heavy kevlar lining. I would just leave those on there for composite dirt and road riding like I do my 29er. If riding in the winter, maybe a 32c nobby. I totally get why you own two drop bar bikes...you are quite right not to ride your Madone to the store...or down dirt roads IMO.
Enjoy the bike. If I didn't like my 29er flat bar bike so much for general riding, I would replace it with a Crux or base model Roubaix for kicking around. I prefer carbon for rough road riding.....my 29er is Ti and has a decent ride as well.
Cheers.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting convo re: intended uses versus 'which bike'. 

I'm considering replacing my trainer/ beater/ winter bike and am torn between the Secteur disc and Tricross disc (possibly steel). 

The bike will (obviously) see trainer use, salted/ gritty/ wet roads, but all paved - no off roading, no need for racks or panniers. At first I thought the Tricross would be the better choice, but being a dedicated 'roadie', the Secteur appeals to me, with a CF fork and (I think) running 28c's would be sufficient. IMO discs offer some advantages given the riding conditions.

Anyway, glad the topic was broached and I'll continue to follow along till I decide to open my wallet. 

OP, nice bike, BTW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Pannier setup. I need to look for a new rear trunk bag, to match the panniers.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ecub said:


> Spesh does have the Tricross listed under Multi Use Bike. I'm thinking it falls under the Hybrid category, but with drop bars, instead of straight bars.


it's under Multiuse/Women's and Road/Freeroad

for 2013... no more carbon forks. Just aluminum across the board


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

tednugent said:


> it's under Multiuse/Women's and Road/Freeroad
> 
> for 2013... no more carbon forks. Just aluminum across the board


Except for the Elite Steel Disc Triple. Still no carbon, but steel.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Took off the aero bars and added back the cross brake levers. I think it looks better, cleaner, and more "stealthier".


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks really slick like that....Kudos


----------



## daigz (Sep 4, 2012)

You might have posted this somewhere already but what was the stock weight of this baby? Approximate


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

daigz said:


> You might have posted this somewhere already but what was the stock weight of this baby? Approximate


The bike was no longer stock when I picked it up and weighed it when I got home. I test ride a stock 54cm bike and had them weight it, which I think weighed around 23 lbs.


----------



## harbur75 (Oct 17, 2012)

What rack did you use? I'm having a problem finding one that fits my 2012 tricross. 
HB


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a Bontrager rack, with a slight modification. The discs get in the way, so I bought some spacers from Home Depot. I forget exactly what size, because I kept experimenting. It works well, but I thought about it and rather not use the same fender mounts. Because of the spacers, if I have a significant amount of weight on the rack, it will tend to lower a bit. I will take a picture of how this looks. I believe the skewer mounted racks, like the OMM are better off with the Tricross. I like the Bontrager mounts, so I bought the skewer mounting parts from OMM and I'm going to weld it to the rack. Actually, going to have a friend do it. The reason I like the Bontrager rack is because I have another bike with the same rack and I also have a couple of Bontrager bags that can be used for it. I don't want to buy a different rack and have different bags.


----------



## bauer1973 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks *****in'. I've got one on order but LBS states the 61cm is not available until late December. Must... be... patient.


----------



## edeckerpc (Feb 16, 2013)

Just ordered my 2013 Tricross Comp Disc today. Might be in as fast as Tuesday. Was going between the Tricross and the new disc Secteur. I'll upload some pics when it comes in.


----------



## hawkblogger (Feb 21, 2013)

*A Flat-bar alternative worthy of consideration, but I still chose a Tricross*

This thread helps confirm I am not crazy. My friends have been telling me to just make a decision already on my bike to commute ~19 miles to work. I narrowed it down to the Tricross and Secteur Disc. Then, yesterday, I found a flat bar bike that matched the Tricross Apex componentry. It's worth a look, called Specialized Source Expert Disc. (I would post a link and pic, but I haven't posted here enough to have rights)


The Supernova E3 Pro headlight is great. Very negligible difference in friction when it is turned on, and is really bright. I test rode a 2011 last night that was $1500. The 2012 is $1900, with the main difference being a mechanical disk vs. hydraulic. It was a fine bike, but then I rode a Tricross, and that was pretty much that. It felt like I was getting an extra two feet of distance for every crank. As comfortable as a flat bar would be, I'd just rather get their a little faster.

I'm a little worried to hear about ecub's issue with the two cranks, as we have big hills here in Seattle. Fingers crossed...

Thanks for the discussion!


----------



## Dino Sore (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone know how wide a tire this Tricross frame can accept?


----------



## edeckerpc (Feb 16, 2013)

hawkblogger said:


> This thread helps confirm I am not crazy. My friends have been telling me to just make a decision already on my bike to commute ~19 miles to work. I narrowed it down to the Tricross and Secteur Disc. Then, yesterday, I found a flat bar bike that matched the Tricross Apex componentry. It's worth a look, called Specialized Source Expert Disc. (I would post a link and pic, but I haven't posted here enough to have rights)


I walked to the bike shop yesterday and picked up my Tricross. It's a great looking bike and rides well so far. I have a similar commute to yours - 20-22 miles door to door depending on the route I take. I don't think you can go wrong with this bike. Every guy in the bike shop I go to owns one. Several have swapped out components to essentially make it a full on road bike. 

In the latest issue of Bicycling they had a write up on the Secteur Disc. They seemed to like it, but it was a mixed bag review.

I need to train up a bit on the trainer and on weekends before I consistently try to take on the commute. Turned 40 this year and I'm not in the best of shape anymore...


----------



## hawkblogger (Feb 21, 2013)

*Ended up buying the Cannondale CAADX Disc Ultegra*



ecub said:


> My new 2013 Tricross Comp Disc
> 
> Updated Ultegra components.
> Added (2) Bontrager RL Water bottle cages
> ...


I am nuts, after all. After buying the Tricross, I returned it for the CAADX 105. It was ~$400 cheaper and I prefer 105 to the APEX that comes on the Tricross. Then, I read about the new CAADX Disc Ultegra. Better components, and a disc brake (not bb7, but better than my cantilevers on the 105). It cost the same as the Tricross, is lighter (or at least felt lighter), and rides like a dream. I returned my CAADX 105 and bought the Disc Ultegra.

The Tricross is a great bike, so you can't really go wrong! Just wanted to share another alternative for folks tearing their hair out like I was.


----------

